
Launch HN: Lunch Together – Virtual Lunches with your neighbors - n23khan
https://council.club/lunch
======
n23khan
Hey HN, it is getting to be pretty isolating these days and perhaps more to
come.

I wanted to connect with other like-minded people and have lunch virtually
together.

Since I couldn't find something, I built this myself over the weekend.

Let me know your thoughts :)

